

Flood Beacon warns of danger in real time - s1989
http://www.cnet.com/news/flood-beacon-sends-out-real-time-water-rising-updates/

======
urschrei
This is so low on detail as to be almost content-free, presumably in the
spirit of the boondoggle "Flood hackathon" itself. If you're interested in a
working application of sensor technology in this area, have a look at the
Oxford Flood Network:

[http://oxfloodnet.co.uk](http://oxfloodnet.co.uk) [http://odec.org.uk/occupy-
whitespace-the-oxford-flood-networ...](http://odec.org.uk/occupy-whitespace-
the-oxford-flood-network/)

